# Making wheel hubs fit different rims



## Mgdoug3 (Jul 2, 2021)

I put aluminum rims on the back of my pulling tractor a month or so ago. I didn't like the yellow stamped rims up front. The hub were 6 bolt, 6" hubs and impossible to find aluminum rims.  I decided to buy a set of 6 bolt, 5-1/2" rims and see if I could make it work.  

The hub opening for the aluminum rims were 3/8" smaller.  I machined down the hub on my lathe and then used my mill with DRO to drill new holes for bolts.  I knew I wouldn't be able to find chrome wheel bolts easily so I bought some grade 8 all thread.  Machined a hex head on the studs for easy install and bought 12 1/2-20 chrome nuts. 

I'm pleased with the results and think the tractor looks even better.  I was fairly confident I could make it work but it was a relief when it did.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 3, 2021)

Looks nice. I would not want to take it out to the field because of how dirty it would be by the end of the day . Is it a 4020 John Deere?


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Jul 3, 2021)

It's a 5020 with a 619 turned way up. It's not for farming anymore.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 3, 2021)

As long as the center web is strong enough to take the jerk with the wheels turned on landing


----------



## Mgdoug3 (Jul 3, 2021)

It was hard to get a measurement but there's around a 1/4" of thickness. I think that'll be enough.


----------

